# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Remove flued wood burning fireplace

## memoryman

Guys I'm wanting to remove this wood fired burner. It has an external flue, so asking if this is best totally removed, or can I cap it off in the roof space? How much would I typically pay to get this done, and how do I bext describe the work? All advice appreciated, TIA.

----------


## toooldforthis

is it floating? ie suspended from the ceiling/roof space?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> is it floating? ie suspended from the ceiling/roof space?

  You can just see the small foot on it in a couple of those shots. So I'm thinking no... 
To the OP...yep total removal. Which means patching roof (or replacing roof sheet) and patching ceiling. Describe as 'remove freestanding fireplace, remove flue in roof, make good gyprock ceiling and tin (or tile) roofing'. Or have a go yourself!

----------


## Moondog55

Interesting for its sculptural element. Can you use it outside afterwards?

----------


## memoryman

It's suspended, probably via threaded rod or screwed into a frame above ceiling. I need to get up there and look. It sits about a foot above the floor tiles, so you can empty the ashes into a pan positioned below it.

----------


## memoryman

It floats, and is quite sculptural. Maybe I can sell it to Council? I mean, remember the shish- kebab? If that was good enough, then maybe this is worth a few hundred $,000s?

----------


## memoryman

> To the OP...yep total removal. Which means patching roof (or replacing roof sheet) and patching ceiling. Describe as 'remove freestanding fireplace, remove flue in roof, make good gyprock ceiling and tin (or tile) roofing'. Or have a go yourself!

  Very good. That pretty much nails it. Thanks.

----------


## toooldforthis

> It floats, and is quite sculptural. Maybe I can sell it to Council? I mean, remember the shish- kebab? If that was good enough, then maybe this is worth a few hundred $,000s?

  depending on brand etc I reckon it's worth good money.
of course selling it with buyer to remove is tempting fate. 
if you were on my side of the continent I would be very tempted. 
edit, ps, there are a few FB groups that are keen on mid century kit.

----------


## Marc

Why do you want to remove something that was obviously custom built? Does it work OK? Smoke? You don't like it?
And sell to the council? Why would they buy from you?
I am missing something here ... kebab ... can you cook kebab in it?  :Smilie:

----------

